# Its a Wyogoob birthday



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

heck,I almost missed it, GOOBS 64,happy birthday you legend of men.Lord your as old as me.Have a super great fantastic birthday!!!!!OOO°)OO-^*^*^*-*-band-*:hippie:


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

Holy cow, I share the same bday as the legend mr. Goob!! Nice! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! I have really enjoyed reading all your posts. well.. most of them anyway


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

And look what my AWESOME wife got me!!!!! So stoked.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

happy birthday goob, may your day be filled with the bungs and nether regions of many a strange critter!


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Happy Birthday sir. Thanks for all you have shared.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wahoo! Happy birthday Goober!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Happy Birthday, here's a cake










-DallanC


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Happy Birthday, here's a cake
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the second damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Happy birthday goob


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

Happy birthday Goob!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday Goob!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

happy bday!


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Happy birthday!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Day late and a dollar short again, dadgummit! Happy Birthday Goob, hope you had a goodun!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yes- a day late but hope it was a good one.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

Happy birthday you old fart!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday Goob!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> Happy birthday you old fart!


Hey to some of us he might be a whippersnapper :grin:
Happy Birthday!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Happy Birthday. Be sure to stop by Maverick and pick up something nice for yourself. Happy birthday my Wyo Friend.


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm a few days late to the party but Happy Birthday non the less. Hope it was a good one. Enjoying reading your posts Goob.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got back from a safari to Montana. Happy birthday Goob !


----------

